# Horse ARE NOT. That expensive..Just dont get it.



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I can not say if your prices are with in line for your area or not.

When you ask others for prices you have to compare apples to apples, not apples to bricks. 
Most people do not have access to enough pasture that will provide all the feed their horse needs so they have higher hay bills. 
Many people live in parts of the world where what you claim is a monthly hay bill is what it costs for one or two bales of hay.
In all the 27 years I have owned (note I say owned, not counting the years I rode but did not own) a farrier trim has been more than what you are quoting.
What you quote for vaccines and floating is what I pay for just floating.

Do you have no bedding bills?
Do you have monies set aside for emergency vet care?



I think most people would like you to have more money to keep a horse than less money. No one wants someone going into horse ownership assuming it costs next to nothing.


ETA - while I was typing you changed where you kept your horse. Before it was a relative. Did you move your horse while you were typing?
ETA2 - If you use your numbers for what your horse costs per year and then add in $30/month for insurance it actually comes out to $113.


----------



## kln1993 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have horse insurance, I have about $2300 for emergency money I set aside about $20 a month to add to it. 
No bedding just a run in shelter. 
I pay $45 for a coastal Round bale of hay and it lasts about 25 days for my horse so I only buy one per month.


----------



## kln1993 (Jul 15, 2011)

and my horse insurance covers emergency
Well its not really my grandmas property its her boyfriends so I thought I should change it. 
Its also my friends my grandma meant her dad through me lol so it all worked out pretty good.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

No, it's not normal.

I don't see how, unless you rarely grain, that your feed bill is so low per month. You also can't keep an animal out on grass all year even in Florida, so your hay and grain bill will go up in the winter.

I don't know who your farrier is, but $15.00 per trim is ridiculously cheap. I pay $25.00 per trim, and that's a great price for my area.

I'm also not sure how vaccinations and floating only cost you $130.00 per year. Around here, a floating ALONE is about $75.00, and that's not including the farm call or sedation if needed.

Plus, not everyone has a 'friend's dad' who will let them keep their horse on their property for free. Which also means 'your' well water is his, since he's the one with the animal on his property. Well water isn't free anyway, since the well pump needs electricity in order to run.

You don't seem to take all of that into consideration, especially the wear and tear on someone else's land and the use of their electricity.


----------



## kln1993 (Jul 15, 2011)

my Vet does a whole package for only $100-130 depending on horse
Yea I kind of do have a good deal on horses. My farrier usually charges $20 per horse but since theirs over 20 horses on the property he only charges $15 per horse.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

In answer to your question?

NO - those prices are not normal.

That is very low for a farrier. Most folks I know pay $30 at least - PLUS a charge to come out to the barn. May I assume you are getting some kind of discount?

Vaccinations and floating for only $100 to $130 for the whole year is also very low. I pay more than that to vaccinate my dog!

PLUS - you have the advantage of "boarding" no charge at your Dad's place....which is why the water is "free"....

Most folks either have to pay a professional facility or take on the costs associated with maintaining their horse on their own property...

Since you don't have those costs, you are indeed very lucky.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Then you're getting a deal on your trims because of someone _else's_ horses, not because you're so frugal and amazingly smart with your money.


----------



## kln1993 (Jul 15, 2011)

Im vey thankful for the free board. and cheap prices glad I got lucky with not normal prices...
Maybe waiting has paid off in the favor of me? yes I do get Discounted prices.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kln1993 said:


> Im vey thankful for the free board. and cheap prices glad I got lucky with not normal prices...
> Maybe waiting has paid off in the favor of me? yes I do get Discounted prices.


Which should make you VERY thankful to the very nice person who is allowing you to keep your horse there for free.

I sure do hope you volunteer to help around there whenever help is needed.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow Speed Racer wow. She hasn't done or said anything to deserve your snarky comment.

OP, you are extremely lucky. I only pay $50 a month for my 2 horses on my sister in laws property, but hay alone costs me about $200 a month here in Arizona. Then there's everything else they need.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Whisper22 said:


> Wow Speed Racer wow. She has done or said anything to deserve your snarky comment.


Wow, Whisper, has SR done or said anything to deserve your snarky comment?


I personally see nothing snarky about SR's comment. She is right, the OP is getting a great deal on trims because the very nice person who is allowing her to board for free has lots of horses and she is piggy backing on their deal.


----------



## kln1993 (Jul 15, 2011)

Of course I help around I feed and water horses everyday and work horses for the owner he has back problems and my grandmother is to scarred to ride. Lol. So its up to me and my friend to keep horses in check.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

The OP simply asked if the costs were normal, not to be told that she's not smart with money.


----------



## kln1993 (Jul 15, 2011)

Whisper22 said:


> Wow Speed Racer wow. She hasn't done or said anything to deserve your snarky comment.
> 
> OP, you are extremely lucky. I only pay $50 a month for my 2 horses on my sister in laws property, but hay alone costs me about $200 a month here in Arizona. Then there's everything else they need.


I just tryed to ignore it...Lol. But wow. Does arizona have pastures or is it mostly desert? 
I couldent imagine feeding a horse without grass LOL.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Your grandmother has something to do with your friend's place?


I am glad you help out.


----------



## kln1993 (Jul 15, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Your grandmother has something to do with your friend's place?
> 
> 
> I am glad you help out.


 Yes I knew a friend for a few years and one day she had a cookout a few years back and I brought my grandma. and her dad and my grandma hit it off now they are married and live together.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow! You are lucky then. Or area is VERY cheap. 

NOONE (even those who just started the business and those "sef-trained") charge $15/trim in my area. The cheapest I know of is $30. If someone would suggest me service for $15 I'd just run away. Because good one doesn't cost that cheap. 

Poop count cost me $20+ (and it's cheap, going through vet costs more). 
+ I deworm 3 times. 

Teeth floating - $90/horse.

Coggins - $20 or $30. 

All shots - not gonna even tell, and I had to give flu/rhino again because some shows require it to have within 3 months. AND it should be done by vet, because surprisingly enough show people want to see a real proof of the shots. 

I feed 1 bag/week for 2 of my horses. They get barely 3-4 lbs/day. Plus I feed flax on top of it. And have to buy hay.

And I can keep going...

So from my experience horses ARE expensive.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

OP you are lucky to be in the situation that you are in. I can assure you that you are far far on the cheap end of the spectrum. And it is a broad spectrum.

It also depends on what you DO with your horse. No judgment intended but if you are competing then your costs can skyrocket to several hundred to a thousand dollars _*a month or more*_ as you factor in coaching, therapy sessions, safety gear, registration fees, entry fees wow I could list more but I think you get the idea.

So while you may not have understood at the beginning of this thread why horses can be expensive, maybe you will see the other end of the spectrum by the end of this thread.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Whisper22 said:


> The OP simply asked if the costs were normal, not to be told that she's not smart with money.


No, the OP was_ bragging_ about how little he/she spends, and stated they'd have had a horse long before now if his/her parents hadn't been told that horses were so expensive.

Come to find out, the OP is getting discounts, doesn't have to pay board, and all the attendant expenses that come with keeping animals, such as electricity, fencing, maintenance of the property, etc. are_ not_ something for which the OP pays.

So yes, based on the OP's original comments, my statement _was_ relevant to the conversation.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

kln1993 said:


> I just tryed to ignore it...Lol. But wow. Does arizona have pastures or is it mostly desert?
> I couldent imagine feeding a horse without grass LOL.


In southern AZ it's much easier to just feed hay than to grow grass. Most people don't have the land for it and yes, it's mostly desert landscape.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I think she said it was her grandma's boyfriend's place.

I wouldn't call your costs per month normal either, but I have pretty low monthly costs too. 

I would say I average $3000 for 2 horses per year. BUT I do most of my own trimming, trade work for vaccinations, bale my pasture for hay, trade work for hay, and have friend's that give me good hay prices. With all of that my largest expense every year is winter hay. 

I also am EXTREMELY lucky to be able to keep my horses at my parent's house. In exchange I watch their house whenever they go out of town which usually adds up to a month each year. I also maintain the pasture w/ fertilizing/draggin/mowing and have solar fencers so they aren't paying my electricity. 

If you take into account the time I spend working for other people in trade to keep my horses for cheap I am "spending" more money then the $1500/horse/yr.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kln1993 said:


> Water-Free I have a well.
> 
> 
> Right now Im keeping my horse on my friends dads property. free


Someone is paying the electricty for the pump on the well, someone is paying the mortgage and someone is paying the property taxes.

Someone is paying to maintain fence, mow, haul manure, buy the water tank, feed bins, hay storage, etc.

You don't have all of the fees figured in.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Whisper22 said:


> Wow Speed Racer wow. She hasn't done or said anything to deserve your snarky comment.


I think it wasn't snarky really. The OP tried to persuade everyone (at least from how original post sounds) that horses ARE cheap, and all you have to do is "do it right". It's simply not true. And the last thing I'd want to happen is the beginner owner to believe in those numbers, get the horse, and find out it's simply not true.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

sarahver said:


> It also depends on what you DO with your horse. No judgment intended but if you are competing then your costs can skyrocket to several hundred to a thousand dollars _*a month or more*_ as you factor in coaching, therapy sessions, safety gear, registration fees, entry fees wow I could list more but I think you get the idea.


Excellent point! Glad you thought to mention it.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ Definitely, my horses (for the time being) are trail horses. I don't have the money to show or to have lessons right now, so I "just" trail ride with them. You start getting into shows/trailering/lessons/etc and your expenses go WAY up.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmmm...in southern Arizona, I just paid $17/90 lb bale of hay. My horses eat about a bale per horse each week, plus pellets, which run about $15/80 lb sack. I'm running around $80-100/horse each month, not including any supplements.

I haven't seen any farrier charge less than $30/trim, and mine runs $40/trim. Farriers are NOT a good place to save money. If the guy charging me $50 hadn't hurt his back, I'd use him still...and some folks have horses that need shoes. Prices go up with that.

Vet work for just shots & a checkup ran me $300 for 2 horses last visit. Floating their teeth will run me more, if the guy ever has time to come by and do the work.

That puts me around $1600/horse/year, assuming the horses never get sick.

I wasn't born owning tack, so I got to buy things like a trailer, saddles & gear on top of that. I also wasn't born owning corral panels, and I don't know how many thousands I spent buying good panels. I try not to think about such things.

I also wasn't born knowing how to ride, and I don't like riding poorly, so add in money for lessons.

In the right circumstances, owning a horse can be fairly cheap. If you use someone else's land, tack, trailers and truck, and if you have a farrier who apparently wants to donate his time (mine doesn't live on property, and $20 wouldn't pay for his gas to get here), and if you don't need supplemental feed, and if you never need to hire a trainer and your horses never get sick and certainly never get sick at night (last night visit by a vet started at $300 just to get him on the property)...then yeah, owning a horse is pretty cheap.

BTW - boarding a horse around here starts at $200, with no care of any kind. So for folks living in Tucson, add $2400/year for board, and then gas & other costs as described.

If someone already has 20 horses, then #21 probably doesn't increase the total bill a whole lot. If someone starts from scratch, then the cost of the horse is chickenfeed compared to the expenses they are going to encounter.


----------



## kln1993 (Jul 15, 2011)

I didnt mean to brag I just wanted to know if it was normal and I wanted to know how people pay so much for their horses basic care. 
I wanted to see if others would round off to the $300-$500 range people used to tell me for just basic care..
The free board could be considered like my own place I live right next door and pretty much upkeep the place and horses. 
I know places that are colder and have no grass or deserts would be much more expensive to own a horse. 
My horse is on 1.5 acres alone(rotate every 2 weeks to a different pasture of same size though) since hes mean with other horses. 
I dont take anything for granted that I receive to clear it up, working horses isnt a easy job people pay others alot for that. Nor is feeding a head of 20+ horses every morning and evening with just one other person. 
I make sure that I work for the extra my grandmother and her boyfriend/husband must pay for. 
I dont want to brag I just didnt understand why I was paying so cheap(except the farrier) I knew I got discounted on that.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd say your situation is the EXTREME exception. Horses are very expensive creatures. The fact the you get free board is extremely lucky for you. Horse board is not cheap, and usually isn't below the price of $100 a month, which adds another $1,200 to somebody's annual bill.

You only are getting the discount from the farrier because there are so many horses that are kept at this property. I really don't see how you can get away with such cheap feeding costs, even in florida where there is forage available for a good portion of the year.

I'm sorry if I come off as a bit rude OP, but I'm trying to let people out there who think that everybody can get away with paying $87 a month for their horse. It's really not the norm for somebody to do that (and kudos that you can keep your horse so cheap) as horses not cheap or easy to take care of.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Bear in mind though, if you are doing all that work then you really are probably paying much the same as anyone else. No-one works for free, your time is money also.

If you add up your working hours I suspect you are paying in the $300-$500 a month yourself.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

sarahver said:


> It also depends on what you DO with your horse. No judgment intended but if you are competing then your costs can skyrocket to several hundred to a thousand dollars _*a month or more*_ as you factor in coaching, therapy sessions, safety gear, registration fees, entry fees wow I could list more but I think you get the idea.


I'm not even taking those into account! Already trailering to parks and my trainer takes lots of money out of my pocket with the gas prices. Plus lessons. Plus good tack that fit....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Let's all go back and read the conscientious ettiquette policy at this time.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/conscientious-etiquette-policy-6069/

I think maybe reading the first post with fresh eyes might be helpful as well. While the OP may come across as bragging about her low expenses, I think it could also just read as, "I waited 9 years for my own horse and I'm shocked at how little it actually does cost". The very last state asks if what she pays is the norm.

As stated by many, it obviously is not the norm. I remember my first horse cost me about $28 per month for grain, $14 per month for hay (on 30 acres of grass), about $25 per farrier visit and I wasn't very good about scheduling regular visits so it ran about every 3 months. My vet bills were fairly low because I got tetnas, rabies, and coggins. This was over 20 years ago now.

Today I don't even want to calculate. That same horse is costing about $92 per month in grain alone and my shots have gone from minimal to everything available. Farrier is every 6 weeks like clockwork so on and so forth.

So in answer to your question, no, that low cost is not the norm.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Just to clarify on my earlier statement, I meant therapy as in 'equine massage' type therapies not 'sit in this chair and tell me about your childhood' type therapies.

Looks weird now that I re-read it heh.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kln1993 said:


> The free board could be considered like my own place I live right next door and pretty much upkeep the place and horses.


Keeping horses on your own property is still spendy. 

Mortgage
taxes
large equipment (while a long time purchase - has to be set on a depreciation scale)
small equipment - fencing, gates, hose, feed buckets, water tank, forks etc

AND MANY more items . . .


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Bear in mind though, if you are doing all that work then you really are probably paying much the same as anyone else. No-one works for free, your time is money also.
> 
> If you add up your working hours I suspect you are paying in the $300-$500 a month yourself.


Agreed. I had an offer from my Ag teacher once that if I got a horse and boarded it at her facilities, she would let me watch the horses while she was gone and deduct my services from my board. I could have ended up with free board 4-5 months out of the year because of how often my instructor was gone, when in actuallity, I'd be working off $125 a month.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

kln1993 said:


> I didnt mean to brag I just wanted to know if it was normal and I wanted to know how people pay so much for their horses basic care.
> I wanted to see if others would round off to the $300-$500 range people used to tell me for just basic care..
> The free board could be considered like my own place I live right next door and pretty much upkeep the place and horses.
> I know places that are colder and have no grass or deserts would be much more expensive to own a horse.
> ...


You weren't bragging, don't worry about it. I hope you got some helpful answers here.


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

My LIVERY bill is my most expensive cost!!!! i pay in the UK £30 for a trim and £65 for a full set of shoes as my other horse cannot go unshod. I hope you have provision availible to keep your horse if your amazing set up is to fail??? my horses cost me £200-400 a month without vets bills which i have had one for £1000 before. This i would call a big expense from my wages which are good for the area i live in. Your post could lead people to think keeping horses is easy and cheap which is not practical or sensible.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

My 2 horses are on my own property but we have a house payment, hay bill, every 2weeks we buy 3bags of feed $45, water is "free"but it is well so my electric bill has gone up to keep them in fresh water. Then there is the fence....my girls love breaking the fence :/ so add the vet who has come out now 3x to the tune of $700 so far.. he will be back out Wed. Then there is all the otc meds, shampoo& conditioner, tack, grooming supplies, feed buckets, farrier ($35 for ours, but he knows how to do barehoof right). Then add I am a mom to 3 kids.....oh yeah I was crazy to get my horses but I love having them. Oh I am in Oklahoma....major drought & 105° temp daily right now so we will be in hay shortage this winter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Subing


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

It definitely depends on location and type of riding but IMO I think horses ARE expensive. For most people they are a luxury item and even if you keep one on your own property expenses do add up.

I currently spend between $8000 to $10,000 per year on my mare. This is including everything from boarding to trimming to feed to showing expenses. 

When I owned horses on my own property I spent around $3500 to $5000 per year. This is for feed, property maintenence and showing costs.

I wish I lived in an area where things were cheaper. Instead I work the extra hours, eat leftovers and buy my clothes from consignment stores so I have extra cash flow for my girl. And at this point I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

kln1993 said:


> I was just thinking I always wanted a horse. and I never got one until I could have my own job and looking back people would tell me
> "It costs $500 a month to keep your horse" PER MONTH. or "$300"
> And truth is its not even CLOSE. I could of had a horse way back then if It wasnt for those people lol. everyone would tell my parents such ridiculous prices and I waited around for a horse for about 9 years because of this..
> It only costs about
> ...


I think the people who gave you advice along the way were on point.It costs me $300-$500 a month to own my horse, and he's on property. I now have a second horse but will base my calculations off just my first.
My grain is 15.79/bag and i go through at LEAST 3 50 lb bags a month for my paint gelding-now i have a 2nd horse, so more.= $48 for one horse
Hay is anywhere from $11-$16/bale of orchard.alfalfa. I a bale a week, so = $45/month on the cheap side
worming every 8 weeks- $16= $8/mo avg
Farrier is $40 for trim on 6 week schedule
Floating teeth = $150
Vaccines = $150 plus $50 farm call=$200
stall rental =$100
misc tack that breaks or something i want for me horse can easily be $100 + or fly control, manure removal, fence repair... etc etc

The list goes on and on. I'm glad you have emergecny money set aside but your costs are very low compared to a lot of other people.

Horses ARE expensive. I think your representation of horse ownership is deceiving. Its great you can own for so little, but most cannot.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

If we are including property costs (which does only make sense, good point MLS), then my costs go through the roof. My property taxes alone are over $7000 a year. That does not include my mortgage or the electric (and with all the various fans we are running right now and the bucket heaters we run in the winter there is for sure an impact) or the propane bills.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree, OP, that you are _extremely_ fortunate. It is absolutely not normal for prices to run $900-1000 per year for a horse. We have 15 minis, eight average sized horses, and the odd goat and donkey- and bills run at nealy $100,000 per year.

We have our own land, and all of our average sized horses eat free-range grass, three scoops of grain, and three flakes of hay daily. Our minis eat 1 1/2 scoops of grain, two flakes of hay, and no grass.

This is what our average (norm sized) horse costs yearly.

*$30 grain* (we estimate that each horse eats 1.5 50 lb bags monthly)
*$10 bedding* (our horses are supplied with three inches of sawdust in their run in shed)
*$150 hay* (prices are actually MUCH higher than that right now, running $50+ for ONE square bale, as we're having a major drought at the moment.) 
*$140 vaccines* (just basics, and thats after paying the vet an additional $250 for coming out to do all of them at once)
*$10 worming*
*$0 trimming* (this is only because our BO is a certified trimmer. Otherwise it would be $50 per horse, and thats will all of them BAREFOOT.
*$110 floating* (yearly, or every 6 mo for a few of them)

that means around $2540 every year, per horse, for a 24/7 pasture turnout. That isn't including emergencies, suppliments, Sand Free (EXTREME expense right now) or the extra flake they get for three months in the winter, and often in August because we have no grass. We spend nearly $1500 on each of the minis every year, also.

Add that to our electricity bill, our water (we have our own well, also) bill, upkeep (wire and wood fencing, nothing fancy), and the odd things we need to buy as far as supplies, and you're broke! 

If you board around here, its $350-500 for stalled-do it yourself-arena access barns, $300-375 for pastured 24/7-arena acess, $400-650 for halfcare-pasture access-arena access, and $500-1,000 for fullcare- pasture access, arena access. Not including feed bills, vet care, sometimes farrier (depends on barn) or tack storage.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

In case the OP is wondering at the vigor of some of the replies, I'll point out that I hear people say, "I can get a horse for free, so how expensive can it be?" Before I bought any horses, that was also what my daughter would say, although I explained many times that buying a horse is cheap, but keeping it is not.

It tends to make us a bit testy when we then see a thread titled "Horse ARE NOT. That expensive..Just dont get it"

I had this discussion with my daughter too many times...:-x


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

gosh, i forgot about bedding which is another $15/mo
and supplments which is $130/mo


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm not ven going to tell you what I spend per month. I loose track after $600. This is for 1 horse it's not like I have 5!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I live in Alberta and I did a lot of shopping around before I actually went ahead and bought a horse. I worked at a second (and third) job to make extra money and pad my bank account.

Pasture Board: $180/month -- this includes hay in the winter. 
Trims: $40-50 every 6 weeks -- Levee is barefoot, so he doesn't require shoes.
Teeth: Approx. $150/year -- This year, Levee will also be getting his wolf teeth removed at $10 per tooth plus $40 for sedation.
Vaccines: I can purchase a 5-way at a vet supply store and give myself, or I can ask the vet to do it alongside all the other horses at the barn. We share the call-out fee and make it worthwhile for the vet.
Dewormer: $25/tube
"Stuff": I'm not even going to begin to estimate what all the random stuff costs - brushes, buckets, halters, leads. To date, I've spent about $200 on all the stuff required to care for my horse.

I think I'm pretty lucky. Being where I am, I could easily pay ups of $350 per month for pasture board and the amenities I get. I lucked out by knowing someone at this barn, who put a good word in for me and got me a spot in the pasture.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I am truly jealous, i had to give mine up because i cannot afford them anymore. You have no idea how fortunate you are


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

.Delete. said:


> I am truly jealous, i had to give mine up because i cannot afford them anymore. You have no idea how fortunate you are


you and me both.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

> I was just thinking I always wanted a horse. And I never got one until I could have my own job and looking back people would tell me
> "It costs $500 a month to keep your horse" PER MONTH. Or "$300"
> And truth is its not even CLOSE. I could of had a horse way back then if It wasnt for those people lol. Everyone would tell my parents such ridiculous prices and I waited around for a horse for about 9 years because of this..
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-not-expensive-just-dont-get-92231/#ixzz1SUPRYgI6


People are BOUND to tell you these things before you get a horse. You said that people told you they were that expensive before you could get your own job. Then who would be paying all the costs before you got a job? Your parents. Until you have a job, you have no real money to buy and sustain a horse, and, although it's every young girls dream to have a horse, it is highly unrealistic. You parents would have had to pay for everything, including a good, safe horse (as any good parent would) which already bumps up the cost, plus, the horse would probably be an older horse, so it's more gentle, which adds to vet bills and feed supplements. The people that told you these costs were just trying to make you realise that horses are expensive creatures, and that your parents would be paying those expenses. They were doing you and your parents a favour. If you'd have thought that horses are very cheap, you'd have pestered your parents none stop for one. And, you're still incredibly lucky, to get free grazing and access to clean water readily. I think your post is ignorant, when you defiantly put "horses are NOT that expensive" when they are.


----------



## tblver (Jul 9, 2011)

kln, where exactly in FL are you located? Here is the breakdown of MY costs, I am in Hillsborough county, in the Tampa area......if you are in Ocala, or maybe even some parts of Gainesville I might see your costs being cheap, but towards the Orlando area things get expensive.


$450 for full board, feed twice a day, 24/7 access to grass pasture with a stall reserved in case of injury or inclement weather, and I do not have to pay for hay or feed (though I choose to buy my own feed). For what I have access to, $450 is actually a steal, I am on 27 acres of all grass, two barns of 10 stalls each, a tack room with A/C a lounge, fly spray system, a bathroom with shower.....its nice. Its a show barn, but my trainer who's leasing it does not show religiously, so our costs are low.
$30 dollars every six weeks for worming (or a FEC)
$27 dollars a month for 1 bag of RB, 1 bag lasts me 40 days....I buy two months at a time so I always have a bit of excess if I don't buy right on schedule.
50$ a month in hay pellets
$50 dollars a month for weight supplement and joint supplement

So my average total per month is $638 dollars.

Since we vaccinate ourselves, we usually only have the vet out once a year (its technically twice, but its once at the beginning of the spring and once at the end to do the same thing, just on different horses) to pull coggins, do teeth, and vaccinate if anyone wants. We use Dr Britt, and he usually runs a dental special $99 including sedation, and $35 for coggins. So thats 134 dollars. I also am electing to have a Wellness Plan for my gelding at Surgicare, and the initial exam fee, with physical and a set of x-rays done is $175 for a pleasure horse. So that totaled with the "required" care is $309.

Your costs are definitely not normal, especially for Florida. You should be feeding more grain and a loot more hay, I can't think of anywhere where hay is cheap in FL unless you buy a years worth a time. The grass here is crappy because our soil is sand, and does not hold nutrients very well. Being fat and being healthy are totally different when it comes to being a horse.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, those prices are crazy good. I spent $800 on my 5-way vaccinations this spring, and that's without having the vet administer them! (I do my own shots). Here's the breakdown for 4 horses and 3 miniatures.

I go through 5 50lb bags of feed a week, for a total of $65 a week and $260 a month.

Shavings, at $4 a bag, and 6 shavings a week is $24 a week and $96 a month. We're looking for a sawmill to get bulk instead of bagged.

Hay, at $3 a bale and two bales a day, is $42 a week and $168 a month.

We have an Amish farrier who charges $11 for a trim, $5 for the minis, and $20 for front shoes, and $30 for full shoes with front pads. Between 7 horses, that's $15 + 33 + 30 = $78 every 8 weeks, so about $39 a month. This is crazy cheap, as non-Amish farriers around here charge 3-4x that.

Water is from a well. Horses on our own property, so no board fees. So around $463 a month between 4 adult horses and 3 miniatures. That doesn't include electricity for the barn, the tractor to mow pastures, routine fence maintenance, gas for the truck to go get a load of hay, horse trailer, show entry fees, fly spray, grooming items, shampoos, pitchforks and wheelbarrows, labor, care for when we vacation, vet visits, teeth floating, saddles, saddle soap, bridles, bits....


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Those charges are NOT normal. Sounds like you can keep your horse on your property, which saves you a lot.

Here's what the people at my barn pay:

$700 board per month (includes hay when necessary and grain 2x per day)
Farrier is $35 for a trim, $105 for 2 shoes, $175 for 4 shoes (no barn call, the farrier comes every Thursday)
Vaccines - approximately $250 a year (no barn call, the vet does everyone on her list at once)
Teeth floating is $90, most are on the 2x per year plan

Lessons are $40 for a half hour, $70 for a full hour

Thankfully, board, lessons and showing are free for me!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Gosh, I wish I could be in your shoes. If you live in the city like i do, you have no choice but to board. You can't keep the darling horse in your backyard. The board at my barn is rather good for what you get.

It's really close to the city since it's on an Indian reserve, it includes turnout when it's nice, not sure how much hay, but the horses seem to have enough so they are munching pretty much all day and then there is a bale thrown before bed time so they have something to eat at night as well. They get pellets, stalls cleaned, there are 2 showers with hot and cold water, a big indoor arena.
*All that is 500$ a month.

*Then farrier is somewhere around 30$ for a trim, and extra for shoes. De-worming is another15-20 bucks per tube each time you do it.

Then there is all the rest: supplements, vet, equipment and tack...

If I stay at this barn all my life, I told myself that the day I have 6000$ a year to spare for board alone, 1000$ for vet/farrier/deworming/supplements and then 3000$ saved up for emergencies and enough money to buy a horse and well fitted tack, then I will get a horse... 

Basically I need to find a job where i can afford to live and still spend 7000$ a year on basics for a horse. Don't think it's going to happen very soon.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh , and I forgot the lessons.  Another 90 to 180 a month.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

I agree with Speed Racer and Hollylolly on this one....so I won't bother to reply to the poster with the sought after "you are so fortunate", "lucky you" comments.


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

tblver said:


> Your costs are definitely not normal, especially for Florida. You should be feeding more grain and a loot more hay, I can't think of anywhere where hay is cheap in FL unless you buy a years worth a time. The grass here is crappy because our soil is sand, and does not hold nutrients very well. Being fat and being healthy are totally different when it comes to being a horse.


Completely agree, and I think OP should start factoring some Sand Clear into that budget. The grass here isn't high in nutrition by any means, I can't imagine relying on it to actually meet all of my horses' dietary requirements.

As for board - let's hope your situation doesn't change, boarding is the most expensive cost for most in Fla. I charge $200/month partial, which provides dropping morning feed and access to the arena and other amenities - that's it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Wait, horses aren't expensive?! Why didn't anyone tell my wallet that?!









Lol but seriously. Just because someone else is paying for half your horse does not mean its any cheaper! I mean good for you! You found someone who is willing to help you out with boarding, water, etc! But if you really want me to pull out my records (I write down anything horsey I spend on) I will!


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

You're very lucky.

In my situation, as a bill-paying minimum-wage-earning young adult, I will be paying a minimum of $500 a month for my horse. I don't have property of my own, albeit a backyard at all, which raises the majority of my expense. I also require full board as all boarding facilities are a minimum of 30 minutes from me, so I can't very well go back and forth morning and night for feedings etc. 

Be careful though, I was in a free board situation when I was a teenager and it didn't go over well, so I'm a little wary.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't have a lot of expenses for my horse either. I did when I first got her as we had to fix up the shelter, buy a saddle, get her here etc. Our neighbor lets me keep her in his field for free so I don't have to worry about paying board. She also obviously eats pasture in the summer. 

So my main costs are Hay (in winter) Ration Balancer, Dewormer, Fly Spray and the Farrier. My farrier charges $35. I had my mare's teeth floated last year (her previous owners had never had them done and she was 19) and the vet said they looked amazing for having never been done. She said there wasn't much to do on them. So I don't have to worry about floating her teeth every year.

So roughly I would say I spend about $1080 per year. Of course there are variables, but I have it pretty easy with horse costs!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*Shrugs* I am probably about the same as the OP, and I show a LOT.

I get free board where my dad works - We do all maintenance for our paddock. Water is free - Creek or dam depending on which paddock. We maintain fences, spray weeds etc. - but the fences haven't needed any work in 5+ years, and the weeds haven't been too bad the past few years.

The pasture is good enough to sustain our 4 horses year round without supplementary feeding - Only in bad drought years do we throw out a biscuit of lucerne hay a day per horse. 

So feeding bills are very low - We generally feed going into spring/show season. We use hay cubes and a complete feed, and feed very low amounts so one bag lasts us a month at least, if not more.

Farrier wise - I trim our horses so we only get the farrier out every couple of months, @ $40 per horse.

Vaccinations we can do ourselves, about $30 per shot from the local tack shop. We only vaccinate for Tetanus and Strangles. We don't have Coggins here. 

Nil bedding costs, no stables/shleter, only natural shelter. Because of this we do buy rugs @ $200-$300 a pop but they last years.

Teeth yearly @ $85.

My biggest costs are for showing - Mainly fuel and rego for the float, membership fees for the 4 or so different organisations I belong to, and then entry fees for shows. Not overly expensive though, normally $10 - $50 per show. 

I don't get regular lessons but I go to clinics when I can - Normally a few times a year at $200-$500 a pop.

*

So my basic care costs would probably be on par with the OP's. What gets me is the showing - but still nowhere near what some of you guys pay, and I compete almost every weekend from spring through autumn.

*

It also depends on what type of horse you buy - I have all easy-keeper, barefoot, low maintenance horses. We have the vet out maybe once a year for an abcess or a minor leg-through-fence injury. Our vet is fantastic and normally only charges just above the cost of the materials used, so not very expensive there either.


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

I know this is off topic, but Hali you have the most interesting avatar:wink:??
I've seen this same one on a different forum,.., 
and just thought to myself, what a coincidence??

LOL, I'm guessing that isn't your horse?:wink:

Sorry, just had to comment on it, as it struck me.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

bsms said:


> In case the OP is wondering at the vigor of some of the replies, I'll point out that I hear people say, "I can get a horse for free, so how expensive can it be?" Before I bought any horses, that was also what my daughter would say, although I explained many times that buying a horse is cheap, but keeping it is not.
> 
> It tends to make us a bit testy when we then see a thread titled "Horse ARE NOT. That expensive..Just dont get it"
> 
> I had this discussion with my daughter too many times...:-x




:lol: I just had to say I used to be one of those little girls who thought getting a horse for free would mean the horse wasn't going to cost anything.
In reality, the free ones are (usually) the most expensive horses to keep.

Sorry for the off topic, so carry on...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

kln1993 said:


> I make sure that I work for the extra my grandmother and her boyfriend/husband must pay for.
> I dont want to brag I just didnt understand why I was paying so cheap(except the farrier) I knew I got discounted on that.


So hang on, I get confused really easily, you keep your horse next door ti where you live on a place owned by your Grandma and her husband/boyfriend (why the either or option BTW, they're either married or not?) is that right??

This is the same place where you recently had all your tack stolen and neither the Barn manager or your Grandma would lend you any??



> I asked the barn manager if he could donate some tack for a few months and he denied.
> He said he's not responsible. I understand but still he has trail horses and plenty of saddles..Wish he could put his self in my place
> Seems i'm the only one who was "robbed"
> I'm just so upset...I barley have any money and my tack wasnt even all that great. To top it off my grandma owns a ranch about 4 hours north of me and I asked her if she could ship me down one of her old saddles she dosent even use so I could borrow it for a few months and she also denied


There is another cost that you need to factor in, tack replacemnet


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I spend about $8,500/yr for two horses and that's with doing my own trimming and shots. Throw in diesel at ~$4/gal and 15 mpg towing for trail rides .... (well I try not to keep track of my fuel bill because it hurts to much) and I'm probably in the neighborhood of 12 grand a year.

That said, the biggest cost is boarding/land for horses. If you already are sitting on unused acreage, adding a horse to it isn't that much of a hit to your wallet. You'll probably be in the $500-$2000 a year range. Food bill is your biggest cost at that point and it varies from area to area and year to year. 

If you specifically go out and buy land to keep your horses on, that's another story altogether.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I also want to point out that even if you don't have to pay _yourself_, with your own money, that does not make keeping a horse inexpensive.

It just means that someone else is footing the bill or absorbing your costs into their own. I am happy for those that do not pay much (truly happy, not being sarcastic here) but to say that the horse is inexpensive does not account for the fact that there are costs that you are not factoring in simply because you don't have to reach into your own pocket to foot the bill.

If someone has a large farm and has space to accomodate your horse, due to the fact they have achieved economies of scale, it probably doesn't affect them much to have just one more horse. Running the large farm however is a costly business. Someone, somewhere along the way is footing the bill.

I have boarded horses at mates rates before and it was truly a blessing. I used to lease 10 acres with two sheds to myself for $110 a month! I had 2-4 horses during that time so it really lowered costs for me. I knew at the time that it was an exceptional deal though and only came about because I was extrememly fortunate! The land owner paid all the rates, upkeep, repairs etc and I really got the deal because they had no use for the 10 acres so any money was 'extra' for them.


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

If I am following your threads correctly, your grandmother lives 4 hours away? Or next door? I'm very confused... if it is 2 different grandmothers then why not ask the one next door if you can borrow some tack?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> If someone has a large farm and has space to accomodate your horse, due to the fact they have achieved economies of scale, it probably doesn't affect them much to have just one more horse. Running the large farm however is a costly business. Someone, somewhere along the way is footing the bill.


While I agree that I am very lucky getting free keep for my horses - We also have cheap government provided agistment in my city. It's just big paddocks with central yards, washbay, and sometimes a paddock with some equipment or an arena - but it only costs around $20 a week. So even if I did need to pay to keep my horses, my costs would still be far, far lower than most on here.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

wild_spot said:


> While I agree that I am very lucky getting free keep for my horses - We also have cheap government provided agistment in my city. It's just big paddocks with central yards, washbay, and sometimes a paddock with some equipment or an arena - but it only costs around $20 a week. So even if I did need to pay to keep my horses, my costs would still be far, far lower than most on here.


In that case, the cost differential is supplied by taxes. Someone else is subsidizing your hobby, and you get to subsidize theirs in return. Of course, in the USA, we simply borrow half of what we spend, so we get a great deal as long as we never have to pay it back...:shock:


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

:shock:

How in the world are your bills so cheap? It must be your location. I'm jealous.

My farrier bills are over DOUBLE what you pay per horse. It's $40 for my TB and $80 for my draft horse, _just for barefoot trims_ (every 8 weeks). Plus we have to buy hay all year round because our pasture sucks. And vet bills cost a small fortune every time. I don't want to know how much they cost per year. I'd probably pass out.

You're very lucky. People weren't feeding you crap when they told you horses are expensive. They usually ARE.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Keeping the horses at Shay-las moms was pretty cheap. We were paying $75 a month per horse, which is almost exactly what they'll eat in a good alfalfa mix hay during the cold winter months (we had no barn). We had enough pasture they were eating grass for a good 3 months out of the year, so the $75 from each horse went into a fund to basically pay for the fencing supplies, property taxes, etc. We did all the upkeep ourselves, purchased the fencing supplies and water troughs, etc. That price doesn't include vaccinations every spring (min $60 a horse), farrier every 6 weeks ($30 a trim) and all the other extras.

So no, if you have cheap property and can afford to pasture your horses, it's not some crazy 10 grand figure per year that people make it out to be. But between slaving away to keep the property maintained and all of the extras, it's almost not worth the savings. We're lucky we didn't own the property, what if the well or sewer goes? Not like the city, you have to pay for it yourself!

Right now we pay rock bottom board fees to a fantastic place of $150 a month for outdoor board per horse. So it's probably about $2500 - $3000 to keep a horse in basic necessity's when boarding here. Which isn't very expensive in comparison.

A good thing to remember (I'm brought into mind of this by another poster) is that it may be inexpensive NOW, but it should be inexpensive by CHOICE. If things changed, and you couldn't afford rock bottom board prices at a public stable, you still have no business owning horses. I was paying half what I pay now last year, but things got bad and our horses health was in jeopardy, so I was ABLE to double my board costs when I had to. 

Don't ever count on things always being cheap/free/a discount/a deal!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Very good advice MM. Very good.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Considering that today's economy is so bad and that people in this country, and possibly on this forum, are being forced to sell their horses due to financial hardships, I find the title and tone of this thread offensive. It is, IMO, nothing more than a "Look at how lucky I am" bragging fest....and a snarky way to get lots of "lucky you" and "I'm jealous" comments ...


It is, IMO, disgusting and inconsiderate.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Beauseant said:


> Considering that today's economy is so bad and that people in this country, and possibly on this forum, are being forced to sell their horses due to financial hardships, I find the title and tone of this thread offensive. It is, IMO, nothing more than a "Look at how lucky I am" bragging fest....and a snarky way to get lots of "lucky you" and "I'm jealous" comments ...
> 
> 
> It is, IMO, disgusting and inconsiderate.


I was a little put off at the title too and understand your sentiment. Since reading this post and others by the OP however I believe that the OP may be younger and as such is just not aware of how it is for the majority of horse owners. In addition to the "lucky you" type comments I am hoping that since reading this thread the OP has a little more understanding of why it is expensive for many and perhaps will not make such strong remarks in the future.

I think this thread has been informative for anyone that thinks horse ownership is, or should be, inexpensive and for that fact alone has been a useful thread, regardless of some slightly insensitive wording.






MacabreMikolaj said:


> A good thing to remember (I'm brought into
> mind of this by another poster) is that it may be inexpensive NOW, but it should be inexpensive by CHOICE. If things changed, and you couldn't afford rock bottom board prices at a public stable, you still have no business owning horses. I was paying half what I pay now last year, but things got bad and our horses health was in jeopardy, so I was ABLE to double my board costs when I had to.
> 
> Don't ever count on things always being cheap/free/a discount/a deal!


This is an excellent point MM.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Beauseant said:


> Considering that today's economy is so bad and that people in this country, and possibly on this forum, are being forced to sell their horses due to financial hardships, I find the title and tone of this thread offensive. It is, IMO, nothing more than a "Look at how lucky I am" bragging fest....and a snarky way to get lots of "lucky you" and "I'm jealous" comments ...
> 
> 
> It is, IMO, disgusting and inconsiderate.


Considering i am one of people on this forum forced to sell my horses due to money issues. At first i was very offended and hurt my the title and subject of this thread. I typed up this big long response pretty much telling the OP to shove it. But i took a breath, deleted it all and simply put my little comment further back. Once i thought about it, from the looks of it the OP seems younger and doesnt have a realistic grasp on the actual costs of horses.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

In my area, quality full board care costs a minimum of $600 per month, plus lessons at $35 a week, farrier is $165 every 8 weeks, his supplements are $175 a month, injections are $205 every 10 weeks, and veterinary care has cost us $1700 so far this year. Total expenses through July for this year (not including tack, fly spray, blankets, grooming supplies, massage, etc) are $9282.00. Can it be done cheaper? Of course, but you'd better hope your horse doesn't begin to have special or out-of-the ordinary needs that require medical / farrier care, different boarding needs, training, etc. In addition to dealing with a suspensory issue this year, we had to have a custom saddle made for him due to his confirmation to elimiate pain. Sadly, many people interested in getting into horses come to these boards for information and research. Thinking you can take a freebie horse and expect to have only minimal monthly costs is totally irresponsible.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

:hugelete, I am very sorry to hear that....

And kudos to you for being diplomatic and considerate enough to overlook the OP's title and tone of this thread and reply with maturity and kindness.

what the OP may yet come to realize is that time changes circumstances, and some day he/she may be on the other side of the fence..... and that his/her current circumstances does not reflect horse ownership in general. 

As the OP said, as of now, he/she just doesn't "get it". Perhaps they will some day....

The sad reality is that horses are one of the most expensive animals to own....and because of money issues many are sold or surrendered to horse rescues.....or abandoned.....and neglected. 

So, the OP needs to count her blessings, not broadcast them over the internet to the consternation of others who many not have been so lucky.:evil:


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I used to have "free" board with a friend, whose horses I helped take care of and such. I paid $20 for every 5th round bale (5 horses, 4 hers). It was when I was first starting Savanna and just rode her on some trails and in the field. After a few months, I moved her to a nicer facility with an indoor / outdoor arena, roundpen, stalls, trainers on-site, etc. I am paying $350/mo because I am doing something different with my horse now. PLUS I have to have a reserve for emergencies, which is money I cannot spend, so technically, it's spent (if that makes sense). Horses are fragile and their vet bills are where the expenses really stack up. Give them too much or too little of something and they'll keel over. Kids just expect their horses to never get hurt, never get sick. It's not realistic. I was doing about the same thing as you were up until last month. Then again, I didn't have huge expectations for my horse. Things have changed and so has my horse's upkeep expenses.

Also, I typically spend $150 for vaccinations/coggins/farm call combined anually, not including floating (another $100). Farrier bills = $30 for trimming.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

.Delete. said:


> Considering i am one of people on this forum forced to sell my horses due to money issues. At first i was very offended and hurt my the title and subject of this thread. I typed up this big long response pretty much telling the OP to shove it. But i took a breath, deleted it all and simply put my little comment further back. Once i thought about it, from the looks of it the OP seems younger and doesn't have a realistic grasp on the actual costs of horses.


 
I'm also another of the people that has to sell. I sold my girl yesterday. My family and I know that I will have another horse with in the next few years but as of right now we are not in the position to keep paying for her. 

I was also offended.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

myhorsesonador said:


> I'm also another of the people that has to sell. I sold my girl yesterday. My family and I know that I will have another horse with in the next few years but as of right now we are not in the position to keep paying for her.
> 
> I was also offended.


Im sorry to hear that, hopefully you will reunite with horses again.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

.Delete. said:


> Im sorry to hear that, hopefully you will reunite with horses again.


thanks. 

Since I'm not spend and ungodly amount of money on owning a horse any more my mom has offered to let me start up taking lessons again.  I am happy about this, so at least I'll be with the animals I love.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

myhorsesonador said:


> thanks.
> 
> Since I'm not spend and ungodly amount of money on owning a horse any more my mom has offered to let me start up taking lessons again.  I am happy about this, so at least I'll be with the animals I love.


Thats great that you will be riding and still be around horses!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Whenever someone asks me how much it costs to keep horses, I tell them there is an old timeworn phrase.

Horse poor.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

How do you make $1,000,000 in horses? Start with $2,000,000


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

Darrin said:


> Whenever someone asks me how much it costs to keep horses,
> I tell them there is an old timeworn phrase.
> 
> Horse poor.


LOL! Excellent point!:wink:


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I agree the OP must be young and have people letting her along for a ride on what they already have. Unfortunately, that's setting her up for a hard fall when the reality of horse ownership raises it's ugly head. 

We have 5 horses, and at one time had 9 on our farm. Yes, we inherited use of a family farm, so we did not have to buy land, but the astronomical cost of fencing, building a barn and making the farm safe was another matter altogether, and is always an ongoing expense. We make our own hay now, but we bought it for years, and that cost alone made us often have to choose between paying our bills or eating ourselves, just so our horses could be fed. Even now we have the cost of the equipment, fuel, and hours upon hours of hard labor in the summer sun to put up enough hay to last the winter. One single emergency vet bill could set us back months. And make no mistake, although our costs now are minimal, they still run a couple thousand a month, and what we aren't spending, we are making up for in blood, sweat, and tears.

The OP truly doesn't get it, and maybe she will be one of the very fortunate few who never has to, but considering the mixed stories in her various threads, I don't put much stock in her actual figures. But yes, OP. The AVERAGE horse owner has board fees alone that run in the hundreds a month, most people are not fortunate enough to have family to take care of them, or large chunks of land just laying around. So the people who told your parents it was not cheap were right on the money, and instead of complaining that they cost you years of horse ownership because they told the truth, you should be grateful that you are getting such a deal now, and be putting money back for that rainy day when the deal goes away...


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Zimpatico said:


> How do you make $1,000,000 in horses? Start with $2,000,000


Gotta BE rich before you can GET rich when it comes to horses, very true.


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

Equilove said:


> Gotta BE rich before you can GET rich when it comes to horses, very true.


Not necessarily, but it helps!:wink:

You can be $mart about horse ownership,...,

-Don't get in over your head 'ownership wise',
-Practice PREVENTATIVE MAINTENANCE,
-Horse shop with someone with a good knowledge base,
-PASTURE BOARD and learn to do the 'work' yourself,
-Don't buy brand new, used can work just as well also,
-Know that its ALWAYS going to cost more than you thought:lol:,
-Be prepared (as best you can) for unexpected expenses,
-Maintain good relationships with your vet, farrier, and BO, just in case something unforeseen does happen
-ETC., ETC.,
-ETC., ETC. :wink:


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Lets see here.. 

-I pay $100 for lease payment which is really just board. (however, normal board at my barn is $180 if you're lucky enough to own your own horse lol) 
-then farrier bills: $35 trimming every 6 weeks, and $80 for putti g shoes on. 
-wormer every 7 weeks, $5
-5 way boosters $30, at the start of spring, summer, and fall. 
- i'd say $250 in vet bills for minor things per year.
- feed supplement is $20 whenever it runs out
-hay, water, pasture and feed are included in boarding agreement.
-$3000 set aside for emergency vet bills.
-showing (w/gas) $40-$100
-I've spent like $80 in tack supplies and fly spray so far this year. 

So that leaves me at a $2,500 -$3,000 range per year.
You're a lucky dog, kid. Just remember its not always going to be that easy for you in the future.. But enjoy it while it lasts!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I swear i'm in the wrong state! I see people paying $4/bale for hay, $5 tube of wormer- wth?! I pay $10-$15/bale and $9.95-$15/wormer. What is grain where you guys are? I lpay $15.79 for 50 lb bag of nutrena.



Sad thing is I came from South Florida, and moved to rural NC and still pay ridiculous prices!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Let, you must be in a very high priced area of NC if you're paying those prices. :shock:

I'm in southeastern VA, just about 90 miles from the NC border, and I pay anywhere from $3.75-$5.00 per bale of hay. Depending on the type of dewormer, I get it anywhere from $3.00-$11.00, and I pay about $12.00 per 50 lb. bag of pelleted horse feed. Haystretcher is about the same price.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> I swear i'm in the wrong state! I see people paying $4/bale for hay, $5 tube of wormer- wth?! I pay $10-$15/bale and $9.95-$15/wormer. What is grain where you guys are? I lpay $15.79 for 50 lb bag of nutrena.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad thing is I came from South Florida, and moved to rural NC and still pay ridiculous prices!


 Hay is $3-3.50 here, wormers are from $5-8, Nutrena SafeChoice is $13 a bag and Nutrena Equine Senior is $15.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> I swear i'm in the wrong state! I see people paying $4/bale for hay, $5 tube of wormer- wth?! I pay *$10-$15/bale* and $9.95-$15/wormer. What is grain where you guys are? I lpay $15.79 for 50 lb bag of nutrena.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad thing is I came from South Florida, and moved to rural NC and still pay ridiculous prices!


I live in nothern Ohio and we just sold out first cutting for $1.50 a bale!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, that is scary cheap, Delete.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats the going rate around here. 1.50-2.00 per bale. It took us 2 weeks to sell it too, with adds in the paper and craigslist.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Let, you must be in a very high priced area of NC if you're paying those prices. :shock:


Agreed. I live in NC and can get bales of hay for $4 all day long, and that is good quality stuff. But it would still break me at that price if we didn't make our own, as I feed roughly 8 bales a day. Feed is around $8-$15 a 50lb bag depending on what you feed and wormer anywhere from $6-$12 and that's at TSC. It's cheaper than that if you get it from the feed mill.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

.Delete. said:


> Thats the going rate around here. 1.50-2.00 per bale. It took us 2 weeks to sell it too, with adds in the paper and craigslist.


Holy moley! Do you even make any money at those prices?


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

Stall rental (includes water, pasture and bedding when available) - $50.00/month
Horse eats - $100.00/month approximated
Farrier - $35.00/trim
Worming - $33.00/year
Vaccines - $40.00ish/year
Morning feed and stall cleaning - $60.00/month

Base care total - $3000.00/year

And this is CHEAP. Start adding in $800.00 for the saddle I want, sundry barn repairs (we do our own), a shovel here, wheelbarrow there, here a feed bucket, there a water hose...well, you know. Oh yeah, then there's the truck I need to buy because hauling hay in a 2006 Chevy Malibu is impractical at best and the trailer I want because we have great trail ride events around the state....ad nauseum.

We are lucky we live in a semi-rural area, have a logging company bringing us shavings gratis (we tip the drivers WELL) and board on land owned by the same family for generations.

Horses are an expensive hobby but then so is golf, motorcycles and RC cars. I budget, have a vet willing to work with me on payments and have an emergency fund. I make it work. It is important to me.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes the farmer that cuts and bales it charges 1.00 per bale that he throws on the wagon. We got 352 bales so 352.00, profit was about 176. Not too bad, its our first cutting and not good quality hay.


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

bsms said:


> In case the OP is wondering at the vigor of some of the replies, I'll point out that I hear people say, "I can get a horse for free, so how expensive can it be?" Before I bought any horses, that was also what my daughter would say, although I explained many times that buying a horse is cheap, but keeping it is not.
> 
> It tends to make us a bit testy when we then see a thread titled "Horse ARE NOT. That expensive..Just dont get it"
> 
> I had this discussion with my daughter too many times...:-x




I think I drove my mom crazy with this discussion when I was younger. But then I started really looking into it and researching it. My mom would tell me the same thing "While it's not expensive to put money out and buy the horse, it's _keeping it_ that gets really expensive." I didn't want to believe it for a while, and now I know. Now I probably have to get some type of job so I can help my parents pay for the expenses.

This place I found is:

-$165/per month for a stall without a turnout attached to the stall.
-$240/per month (I think) for a stall with a turnout attached to the stall.
-$20 for a certain amount of stall shavings/per month and we have to clean our own stalls (which I'm perfectly fine with).
-Obviously I'll probably be paying for feed and I forget what that costs, and they feed your horse for you.
-I'm not sure what the farrier and vet will be like there, but we'll find out.

I can't remember some of the other expenses but whether or not we get a stall with an attached turnout, it comes out to a bit over $300-$400 a month we're probably looking at.

So I'm obviously on board with what everyone else is saying, that you are very lucky. The board cost alone I was surprised to find that cheap in my area. I was like :shock::shock: "YES!" when I saw the price lol. Plus I actually liked the place, it's small and secrete and the people are so nice there!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

apachiedragon said:


> Agreed. I live in NC and can get bales of hay for $4 all day long, and that is good quality stuff. But it would still break me at that price if we didn't make our own, as I feed roughly 8 bales a day. Feed is around $8-$15 a 50lb bag depending on what you feed and wormer anywhere from $6-$12 and that's at TSC. It's cheaper than that if you get it from the feed mill.


 
Where in NC? I'm south of Charlotte, and buy from my local feed store. I tried buying $9/bale hay from a guy 45 minutes from me, but not only did i make up the difference in gas, but it wasnt compressed and barely lasted.

:::sigh::: If anyone has a hay guy in my area, i need orchard/alfafla or T&A!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Holy moley! Do you even make any money at those prices?


That is what I was wondering too. Diesel fuel must be much cheaper there.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Dang! Hay here runs $13-18, depending on the time of year. 

Either someone is selling 10# bales of hay, or living in Arizona REALLY drives the cost of owning a horse up!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's because you live in Arizona, bsms. Y'all wanna live out in the desert, you gotta pay the price. :wink:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> That is what I was wondering too. Diesel fuel must be much cheaper there.


I paid 3.93 yesterday when i filled up my truck


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> It's because you live in Arizona, bsms. Y'all wanna live out in the desert, you gotta pay the price. :wink:


:rofl:

That made me giggle!!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

We sell our hay for $3/bale, pay $1.50 to have it cut. Between what we keep and what we sell, we break even or make a few hundred.

Have six horses on our own property. 12 hours stalled, 12 hours turnout. Depending on the individual horse and its supplement/farrier needs, each one costs $2500-$4000 annually (I believe that is all-inclusive, with bedding, feed, farrier, and _routine_-_only_ vet care factored in).


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> Where in NC? I'm south of Charlotte, and buy from my local feed store. I tried buying $9/bale hay from a guy 45 minutes from me, but not only did i make up the difference in gas, but it wasnt compressed and barely lasted.
> 
> :::sigh::: If anyone has a hay guy in my area, i need orchard/alfafla or T&A!


I'm right outside of Winston-Salem. We have a LOT of small-time hay suppliers around here, and cost is back down as we have had a banner year as far as rain. Our first cut alone filled all our sheds and we are going to fill the empty stalls in the barn and then some with the second, I have no doubt. I can go on craigslist and find a dozen right now, for under $5 a bale, and most around $3. If you are down near the Southern Pines area though, everything is at a premium and you won't find it cheap there, for sure...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's what I'm thinking too, Apachie. She might be down near Southern Pines which is a pretty ritzy area, and the prices reflect that.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm near Charlotte, i thought i posted that. Literally an hour south of Charlotte in Union County... i mean, its wealthy, but wouldnt call it ritzy.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Wealthy/ritzy, pretty much the same when it comes to prices, especially anything related to horses. :wink:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> It's because you live in Arizona, bsms. Y'all wanna live out in the desert, you gotta pay the price. :wink:


Nah. I just need to post a thread in the training section:

"How can I teach a horse to eat prickly pear cactus?" :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

.Delete. said:


> I paid 3.93 yesterday when i filled up my truck


Eeek!

For diesel fuel?

Really?

Wow. Way cheap.

I believe it was over $6 last time we filled up (which was a bit ago, since both of our trucks are not running right now).


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Eeek!
> 
> For diesel fuel?
> 
> ...


Holy smokes! 3.93 was expensive too, today i saw it was 3.73. Seeing everyone elses prices makes me wanna stay in Ohio :shock:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> Holy smokes! 3.93 was expensive too, today i saw it was 3.73. Seeing everyone elses prices makes me wanna stay in Ohio :shock:


$3.67 in VA yesterday. Still its **** expensive IMHO!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> $3.67 in VA yesterday. Still its **** expensive IMHO!


Better then $6!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Its old money here, not by any means "city rich", im in the country. Even the guy who sold the $9/bale lives in the middle of absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

My hay is free, so there!!!:thumbsup:

Because I do the books around here all tractor expenses go to the farm, I don't allocate anything to the horses, so therefore I now have 60 large rounds all ready for the winter, and not a penny charged :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> Its old money here, not by any means "city rich", im in the country. Even the guy who sold the $9/bale lives in the middle of absolutely nowhere.


That's just strange, Let. Maybe it's just because everyone around there is used to paying that price, so that's what they charge.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I only read the first few pages so I may be missing something, but...

Pasture board: $275/month
Farrier: $55 for a trim/8 weeks
Vet/medical: $250/year, if no surprise injuries
Extras: $100/year

So, my average yearly cost is about $4000.
That of course doesn't include tack. My tack, which is cheap because I use synthetics, cost around $700.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

You know, Let, we had a major MAJOR drought here a few years back. Everyone was driving out of state to get hay and prices nearly tripled. Here, and most areas in NC, the prices went back down to normal, but I wonder if the hay guys near you got greedy and just decided to keep the prices up because they knew people would buy it? Have you checked the upper edge of SC? We got some awesome hay from there that year for cheap when we couldn't find any here.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Gas is 1.27$ to 1.33$ a Litre where I am. Basically 4.80$ to 5, 03$ a gallon. 

And dewormer is never under 15$ unless it's on sale. Regular prices are between 15 and 22 bucks a tube. 

... Gosh I need to move when I am older.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

The most I've paid for hay was $4 a small square... And that was the spring after a terrible drought summer, so there was barely any hay to be found.

Wormer is between $10-15 per tube

The grain I feed is $25 for a 50lb bag. In the summer they get 1/4lb each 1x daily and in the winter they get a 1/2 lb each 2x a day. So a bag will last me almost the entire summer and in the winter it's a little over 1 bag a month. 

But again I have really easy keepers/low maintenence horses.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My aunt brings me back boxes of dewormer from the US which helps. It's tricky because usually only ivermectin is cheap, but she grabbed me a box of 12 tubes and it worked out to like $5 a piece. You can't get it for under like $15 here, so I ain't complaining! Still have to buy the expensive stuff for pyrantel and praziquantel, but saving $20 once a year on dewormer is fine by me!

Our BO is paying $5 a bale right now for top quality heavy 80 pound alfalfa bales. We pay around $3 for 50 pound grass bales, but it's getting harder and harder to find. She truly is a horse lover, because she's making barely anything off of us between the expensive hay and expensive bedding ($4.25 per bale of shavings, and Jynx is going through one a DAY on stall rest). I'm only paying $250 for Jynxy's stall, and she's using easily $200 in bedding and shavings a month!

Remind me to buy my BO a case of beer...


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

bsms said:


> Nah. I just need to post a thread in the training section:
> 
> "How can I teach a horse to eat prickly pear cactus?" :lol:


Have you tasted prickly pear cactus -major slimey -yuck
You just need to convince your horses that they are wild and should be eating palo verde like good little mustangs.:mrgreen:

We go through 8 bales a week, & pay about $11 a bale for bermuda and $14 for alfalfa.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We pay $15-$30 for wormer - in the twenties for the good stuff. 

Hay is $15-$25 a bale, higher in drought years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

apachiedragon said:


> You know, Let, we had a major MAJOR drought here a few years back. Everyone was driving out of state to get hay and prices nearly tripled. Here, and most areas in NC, the prices went back down to normal, but I wonder if the hay guys near you got greedy and just decided to keep the prices up because they knew people would buy it? Have you checked the upper edge of SC? We got some awesome hay from there that year for cheap when we couldn't find any here.


It might be what happens in my neck of the woods. Auction prices go up because of conditions elsewhere so even though hay production in my area is not affected I still have to pay premium prices because the hay guys can ship out of state and get those premium prices.


----------



## dudey (Dec 16, 2010)

haha this made me laugh per week for my horses where they are kept is 200.00 english pounds a week so in dollars 322.78 that is just for the horses keep and feed not there show fees and horsebox when they compete every weekend!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Yup AB, that year we got hit so hard, there were tractor trailer loads coming in from NY, TN, etc, and they would literally park on a corner somewhere and sell it right out of the back of the truck and charge crazy high prices for it because everyone was desperate.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I hate it when people list price per bale as it is essentially meaningless, that's why feedstores and farmers do it. Bales can range anywhere from 25# to 2000# each. For a short while I had to buy from a feedstore, the hay would range from 50-80 pounds and always was $4/bale. Drove me crazy having to do that.

What really matters is the price per ton, here it can range on the low low end ~$60/ton to $300/ton. Depends on quality, how old the hay is and what time of the year you buy it. Cheapest is right out of the field where you pick it off the ground yourself as it shoots out the baler. Most expensive is usually a good quality blended hay that has to be trucked in.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's not 'essentially meaningless' to those of us who buy it by price per _bale_. :?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Exactly - NOT meaningless when you are buying by the bale, not the ton. Which 99% of horse people in my area do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Because we feed so many horses, we buy large round bales in bulk and are fortunate to get them at $200 a ton. However, small squares of horse quality alfalfa range from $7 to $18 a bale here, depending on quality and they average maybe 65 pounds so at $10 a bale, that equates to $308 per ton (and the $10 bales are on the lower end of good quality).


----------



## tblver (Jul 9, 2011)

Darrin said:


> I hate it when people list price per bale as it is essentially meaningless, that's why feedstores and farmers do it. Bales can range anywhere from 25# to 2000# each. For a short while I had to buy from a feedstore, the hay would range from 50-80 pounds and always was $4/bale. Drove me crazy having to do that.
> 
> What really matters is the price per ton, here it can range on the low low end ~$60/ton to $300/ton. Depends on quality, how old the hay is and what time of the year you buy it. Cheapest is right out of the field where you pick it off the ground yourself as it shoots out the baler. Most expensive is usually a good quality blended hay that has to be trucked in.


Well, if you buy from a feed store with a good supplier, the price of the bale, and the weight, generally are even...so you are not paying $4 for a 40 lb bale one week and that same $4 for a 70 lb bale the next (hah! I WISH I could get that price....straw isn't even $4/bale around here....)


I don't know anyone who feeds their horses by the ton. For small operations....Lets say under 50 horses, feeding per bale is easier. Feeding per bale is easier period when it comes to stalled horses.

I have one horse that I buy hay for.....even a small round bale would last him a few months, if he had free choice access to it. Much smarter, albeit expensive, to feed per bale. If I were to buy per ton, I would be making plans to feed him into his 30's!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> It's not 'essentially meaningless' to those of us who buy it by price per _bale_. :?


That is what I was thinking. You would be hard pressed to get an answer from most of the horse people around here if you asked them how much they paid for hay by the ton. 

Most people who buy by the bale know that bales can vary in size/weight. We take that into account when picking our hay supplier and if the bales are priced appropriately to us. (Size, quality, etc.)


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

tblver said:


> I don't know anyone who feeds their horses by the ton. For small operations....Lets say under 50 horses, feeding per bale is easier. Feeding per bale is easier period when it comes to stalled horses.


Hmm. I think you need to rethink a bit. We have under 50 horses but we still buy per ton. Just because you feed small squares doesn't mean you can't or shouldn't purchase by the ton.

Yes we feed squares to stall horses and need the squares to take hay with to shows but we still purchase by the ton.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Did the OP ever come back to discuss the stolen property, or admit that maybe she just didnt have a grasp on cost?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> Did the OP ever come back to discuss the stolen property, or admit that maybe she just didnt have a grasp on cost?


The OP has not been logged into the forum since the 18th (Monday). So, no the OP has not been back lately.




The barn my husband rides at keeps approximately 43 horses, all with stalls. They buy their hay by the bale.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

The reason I say price per bale is meaningless is because the weight can vary so much. As a consumer you need to know the price per ton to best choose your supplier. I've asked feedstores how much a bale weighs and I get either an I don't know or it's round about some weight. Ask a farmer and he'll tell you how much that bale weighed when it was baled and then will explain that it's a bit less now due to drying out some more and he'll be right.

But this is why a feedstore wont want you to know:
40# bale is 50/ton
50# bale is 40/ton
60# bale is 33.3/ton
100# bale is 20/ton

Using $5/bale you can certainly see in those four examples price ranges from $250/ton to $100/ton. Considering most feed between 3 and 5 ton per horse/year it becomes an important part of costs. I know a lot of people don't have a barn to store several ton of hay in but knowing the baseline will still save you money.

FYI-When my family used to put up hay we would weigh a couple bales to prove to the buyers we weren't cheating them.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Darrin, we know what you are saying.

We know that the weight from bale to bale can change.
We know that the weight of bales (on average) at one farmer's place can be very different than the weight of bales (on average) at the next farmer's place.

We know that buying by the ton makes sure the buyer and seller are both getting exactly (by the ton) what they contract for.

We know... we know.

We also still buy by the bale because that is how we do it and we are happy buying that way. We do not feel cheated. We like our hay provider(s) and we do not care if hay is $5 cheaper per ton down the street, we are buying by the bale here, from the guy we know and trust.


And really, buying by the ton would get me no where other than having to drive way out of the way and pay a scale fee.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Not saying anyone has to buy by the ton, just need to know what you are paying when figured out by the ton. If you are happy with your supplier, get consistent bales, etc etc then good. I really am happy for you.

By some of the replies not everyone really knows and those are the ones I'm talking to. It really does make a difference in the bottom line.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Darrin, I understand completely the difference in savings between buying per piece versus by the ton. 

However, I simply_ cannot_ buy by weight because of my storage capabilities. Unless you're a large farmer with loads of space to store hay, it's just not feasible.

I know how many_ bales_ will fit into my barn regardless of the weight of individual bales, but I don't know how much by _ton_ will fit. Since the weight of bales depends on the farmer and his equipment, I'm quite well aware that some loads will be a better price per ton than others.

That's all we're saying.


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

I haven't read through this whole thread, but to respond to OP's origal post....It's not normally that cheap to have a horse. You may live in an area where there's pasture available, and that's fantastic. Also, look around. I bet, in this awful economy, a horse that people have been able to have on pasture will also be cheaper in your area, because people don't have to spend a small fortune on feed alone. 

Where I live, there is NO grass. Or so little a horse couldn't make it without supplements. People actually turn their horses out into the desert to die. How awful is that?

Alfalfa was like $17 a bale last time I checked. We live in an area where there's only one feed/tack store, so they can charge whatever they want. 

Timothy is MORE.

My vet was out here this week, and just to look at her, with the house call, was $100. I don't remember how much her teeth being floated was last time.

My farrier is almost 50 each trim. 

Board around here is anywhere from 375 to 400 and up at some of the high end stables.

Tack is never cheap unless it's gross, from eBay, or Tractor Supply. 

And a typical trainer, from what I'm seeing, is 30 t0 60 an hr of lesson. 

Horses are not cheap. At all. Then add in the fact that the horse and living conditions are only half the equation--then you have to to add in..Do you have a trailer? There's another 3000 or so. Plus tires. Plus the wear and tear on your vehicle and gas any time you want to haul anywhere.

I'm not counting in all the little odds and ends and "presents" I've bought for her in the last six months. Treats, hoof picks, apples, water bill, reins and new halters and antiseptic and shampoo and insecticide.

And remember, because they are so expensive, if you want a decent horse, when acquiring one, even in this economy, look at 2000 plus. JUST IN PURCHASE PRICE! Add in a PPE, and maybe even xrays and you have a humdinger of an expensive,waste of money hobby!

Which brings me to the question of...Why do I have a horse, again? Can somebody tell me?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I have five horses...here is my break down. 

$190 a month for 6 round bales. They go through 1 1/2 a week. 

$25 a week on pellets and grain for the Belgian and Standardbred. If I didn't have them it would be $0. I'd just buy the occasional treat. 

Every 6 to 8 weeks (8 in the winter) $35 per horse for a total of $175 for farrier. 

Once a year I have vet come out. It's about $250 for shots and then probably another $200 for minor emergencies. 


It cost us $180 to put up one strand of electric wire along the top of the fence last month. We had to buy a new water trough last month as well because they busted the other one. So $40 there. Salt block and mineral block are replaced monthly. So $20. Bedding, I've been using straw but I'd like to go back to sawdust. Straw is $3 a bale. We go through 2 bales a week. Horses are not kept inside. So $24 a month there. This does not include tack and treats. So far this summer I've lost three fly masks and had two tore up. I've gone through six bottles of fly spray at $15 a bottle and we still have a lot of summer left. So I'm estimating 10 more bottles. Worming every 3 months.... $5 a tube per horse. 

Ok so I'm estimating here...and maybe I missed out on something. I pay about $5000 a year on horses. Divide that by 12 equals about $410 a month, divide that by 5 and it's about $80 a month per horse. Luckily though...2 of the horses are my aunts. She keeps them here for the cost of hay and buys the Standardbred's grain. So I pay a lot less per month because of that.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

My board is free. And so is my hay. I am super fortunate. I thank the man that keeps my Frog every single time I see him. I do as much around the farm as I possibly can. Even with those things off the table, my horse STILL costs more than yours. 

Froggy is now on a 4 week trim schedule. Yes, not the norm but it is necessary. @$45/trim, I am happy to have him. 

Froggy is on a specialized diet. Nothing fancy but more expensive than a $13 bag of sweet feed. All together his summer diet cost me around $80/month

Fly spray is a freaking fortune. at $50/gallon for mid range stuff, I go through at least a gallon a month.

Wormer is cheap and doesn't need done often but you might as well add $10/month for that

Tack. I have a tack problem and this horse isn't helping. He has been difficult to fit and I've gone through 13 saddles looking for ONE to fit. 

Add in halters/fly masks/leadropes/buckets/other stable equipment...

Owning a horse isn't cheap. I have a feeling you are just pushing buttons.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Wow, you guys. I knew I was lucky to pay what I do, but after reading what you all pay for board... I think I'm going to go give my BO a big hug and kiss.


----------

